# Question from a first time cycler



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ok im about a week and a half into cycle. i initially bought 3 gold fish, then 2 more, 1 died, then i ought 12 feeders about a week ago and i now have 16 in tank. I also have 4 plants.

I just did a water test and here are Results :

pH : 7.4
Nitrite : I am using the Wardley Test Lab, it came in at 0.5 ppm(MG/L)
Nitrate : I am using Wardley Test Lab, it came in at 10.0 ppm(MG/L
Ammonia : Using test strips, came up as .25 (safe)

I just used this stuff called cycle this morning, its supposed to be like bio spera, you put in 2 capfulls everyday for 7 days. What im wondering is, how far into the cycle do you think i am? how much longer till im done? really anxious to get some real fish these goldfish are borrrrrringg =))) Thanks in advance


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

cycle does not work







,just wait out what your doing or get bio-spira


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

bah ok, well it was only 7 bucks, but how much longer do u think i have from here? i jst have to wait for my nitrtite and my ammonia levels to go down to 0 right?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes nitrITE at 0 and ammonia at 0 and nitrATE in tank,then you are done.just test it,no way to know exactly how long it will take.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Mine started a mini cycle when i changed to my fluval 404!! Ammonia is 0, nitrate safe but my nitrite went up2 0.6mg/L!! Fish are fine tho!!!! Gd Luck!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bio-spira is excellent, you can use that then if u want go for a fish cycle, throw in a few goldies or sumthin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

The addition of Bio-Spira is not absolutely nescessary. It seems your cycling process has already begun and should be complete in a few weeks to a month.

Bio-Spira may shorten the time needed to fully cycle your tank as will the addition of filter media, gravel, or a rock from an established aquarium. Both contain the bacteria needed to complete the cycle.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I agree with bullsnake. Be patient, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Well i think the stuff i bought, cycle, like bio spira, worked.

after i read it doent work, i through the entire bottle (23 doses for a 10 gallon tank) me using a 55 gallon, into it. Now 24 hours later my readings have went from what they were in the first post to this

pH : 7.6
Ammonia : still .25 (i took this after feeding so this might be why)
Nitrite : 0.0 Undetectable
Nitrate : still clocking in at 10.0 Range.

This is weird to me because i would assume the nitrAte level would have went up for the NitrIte level to drop from .5 to 0 over night, but i tested it 3 times, and all 3 came up undetected. So im assuming that my tank is fully cycled and will be ordering my Caribe tomorrow =)))

im going to re-checkin ammonia and nitrite in the morning, but anyone else feel that i am done with cycle?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Well if cycle worked for you then congrats,your the first person i ever heard of that it did,and by my experance with it i would never buy it again, good luck with your fish


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle2.html


----------

